
Herman Cain, Former Presidential Candidate, Dies at 74 - onyva
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/30/us/politics/herman-cain-dead.html
======
sharken
Related discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23998781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23998781)

